# Ouch! Poor pinky



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2006)

On my this morning's tour on rollerblades I took a bit of a fall during which I tried to catch myself on a street sign ... and somehow something happend to my left pinky finger, it is all swollen and bruised now and doesn't look too good - and it hurts!












(The overall skin colour of the back of my hand is just vitiligo, that is harmless, but just see the size and colours of my little - little???? Har-har - finger). :cry:

But the x-rays ( see_here_if_you_want_to )show there is no damage to the bone, so all I must do now is ... erm ... probably NOT type, heehee, but ...! ... let it heal all by itself.


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh my!  I am glad to hear nothing is broken but that is alot of bruising and swelling. Hope it heals soon and that we see you on TPF just as often as usual after it is fully back to normal.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope so, too, though for the time being I get the feeling it is swelling up even more (and by now 12 hours and a bit have passed since I had that unfamous encounter with the street sign), see here - this pic was taken only minutes ago:






But the doc says it is all right and will heal all by itself, so I shall believe him and hope for the best.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2006)

I was just looking at the pictures you took when you mentioned your fall! :shock:

That does look very painful - have you been icing it at all? Would help keep the swelling down. :thumbup: And a little antiinflammatory medication wouldn't hurt, either. 

Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2006)

I held the hand up all day and iced like mad only to find it is even worse --- but soon the bruise will flow into the hand, I am just sure, then the swelling and pain will go ... and the doc said no to the antiinflammatory medication. I asked him specifically and he said it'd all be useless. Hm - well.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I held the hand up all day and iced like mad only to find it is even worse --- but soon the bruise will flow into the hand, I am just sure, then the swelling and pain will go ... and the doc said no to the antiinflammatory medication. I asked him specifically and he said it'd all be useless. Hm - well.


:scratch: hmmm, well, okay then. Just go straight for the heavy narcotics to kill the pain.


----------



## song2006 (Jul 14, 2006)

that looks like it hurts!! you poor thing... i hope it heals quickly.


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 15, 2006)

Hope you can still operate a camera!


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 15, 2006)

autschhhhhhhhhh ... I wish, thats become hurry good ...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW Corinna, That looks really impressive! (but painfull  )

I can bash my finger/thumb with a hammer at work & just get an aching digit!  No impressive bruising like that to show anyone! :x 

Hope it's all OK & the pain doesn't last too long or get any worse.:hug::


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 16, 2006)

oh my... that must have been painful! i hope you'll be all right soon!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, the pinky is still twice its size in width and purple and green in places, but it feels a lot better and I am actually back to typing in MY way, i.e. with all ten fingers involved, including that pinky, OF COURSE. And it no longer hurts that much (I could not use it for typing when it first happened on Friday and all during yesterday). So I am clearly on the mend. Good!


----------



## karissa (Jul 16, 2006)

Those pictures remind me of when I jammed my fingers in basketball a few times.  Never fun.  Glad you are doing better.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, I hear this is a very common sort of injury for those who play handball, basketball or volleyball, mostly so basketball. That, or playing "hit the street sign just right", though I no longer recall HOW my finger hit it.


----------



## Chase (Jul 16, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Yes, I hear this is a very common sort of injury for those who play handball, basketball or volleyball, mostly so basketball. That, or playing "hit the street sign just right", though I no longer recall HOW my finger hit it.



Well, see! Now you know that it is a silly game to play and probably won't try playing it again!


----------



## Medea (Jul 17, 2006)

OH MY!! That's got to hurt a lot! It's been a very long time since I hurt a finger like that myself, thankfully...! I hope yours will get better soon!


----------



## karissa (Jul 17, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Well, see! Now you know that it is a silly game to play and probably won't try playing it again!


 So was basketball and that didn't seem to stop me....    Then again, not the first time my sanity has been questioned....


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2006)

Does that mean by the fact that I have been out on rollerblades for an hour again yesterday morning (and am planning to be out on them again today) I am declaring myself *INSANE*???:hertz: :er:  :crazy:  :stun: :bouncy:


----------

